# Somerset/ Dorset Spring Cruise May 30th



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Any body up for a cruise with a spot of lunch. Cheddar Gorge And Weston Super Mare.

ITINERARY DETAILS

Details have now been finalised and are as follows.
Meet up at the Edelweiss Restaurant in Cheddar BS27 3QA Tel No 01934-742347 for 12.00 on Sunday 30th May , Table for 12 only available . After a sumptuous lunch onto the Gorge for a photo-shoot. Then onto Weston Super Mare calling in at the Thatchers Cider Shop on the way. This will be the start of our South Western Meets, look forward to seeing you.
Stu


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Im up for a trip to Cheddar i'll bring the Bristol guys with me


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

You got something going on with that carpark attendant Charles nudge nudge :wink: :wink:??


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> You got something going on with that carpark attendant Charles nudge nudge :wink: :wink:??


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey,

All being well.. ill be up for that... was a great meet last time up around that area.. and a good laugh after at the bar that didnt want to make money!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't think I'll be around that weekend. Have fun though!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We might have to give it a miss as well as it's our 18th wedding anniversary (I know, I don't look old enuf - yeah right!)

I'll see what himself says but I think he's already made plans - and so he should!

Kate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just a little "BUMP" to bring this back to the top !!

Come on guys get yer names down lets make this a BIG meet!!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I hear ya, just can't commit untill much nearer the time unfortunately. Will be there if I can.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I may be up for this we'll just have to bind and gag the car park attendant this time :wink: she might like it :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nearly time guys, If anyone from the Bristol area is interested in going down in convoy i'll be at the bowl plex same place as last time except at the top car park at 10:30 and then hope to leave around 10:45

Hope too see you there


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

If I come along I wont be having lunch so would meet up in Cheddar, what time do you think you'll be done with lunch 1.30?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> If I come along I wont be having lunch so would meet up in Cheddar, what time do you think you'll be done with lunch 1.30?


Yeah i guess some thing like that, if you want to give me a bell around the time i'll let u know where we are..


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > If I come along I wont be having lunch so would meet up in Cheddar, what time do you think you'll be done with lunch 1.30?
> ...


Ok Charles but would be handy if I had your number :wink: :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry bud thought u had it PM on the way


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry guys not going to be able to make this one, somethings come up last minute at home so i'm going to have to bow out hope you all have a great time.


----------

